# Couple of funny pics of Eva's Litter



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Pagan sucking her own paw...










Samhain obviously isn't impressed with having his photo taken...










Solitaire: "Hi! Look at me"










Odin thinks the camera lense is a great place to try and hide...










Cosmos: "Stop! i know KAR-A-TE!!"










PMSL!!

Hope you like  xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aw bless there great, *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, thanks hun  xx

definitely little characters already!!! xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Great looking site,  love all the cats/kittens  no guest book  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Great looking site,  love all the cats/kittens  no guest book  *


there is hun lol xx

just cleverly hidden in the "Contact Us" bit  xx lol

and thank you for your kind words xx (off to browse yours now - it's great when kittens are sleeping  lol)


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

I just love Sam and Solitaire (2nd pic?)! My favourites definitely. I have brownie points after having bought him Oasis tickets mean I have big bargaining power to choose which kitten (think its assumed we're having one), plus he is so in love with Dee and think would secretly like a Daddy's boy as Dee seems to be a Mummy's girl.

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> I just love Sam and Solitaire (2nd pic?)! My favourites definitely. I have brownie points after having bought him Oasis tickets mean I have big bargaining power to choose which kitten (think its assumed we're having one), plus he is so in love with Dee and think would secretly like a Daddy's boy as Dee seems to be a Mummy's girl.
> 
> x


well maybe one of those two will like the best of both worlds  then you'll both be happy lol xx
it'd be so nice if Sam's eyes stayed blue, but it ain't gonna happen  lol xx they're just so amazingly cute!! lol xx
you'll have to pop back over in a couple of weeks once they're on solids and tearing around lol xx you'll be able to gauge better then  xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic pictures they look so healthy.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> Fantastic pictures they look so healthy.


Thanks hunny, i'm extremely pleased they're healthy and going strong xx

Can't want for much more can ya xx (well i suppose you can but that's the most important thing xx)


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lou these are fab pics of gorgeous babies and your captions are funnyLove pics like these


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww what gorgeous pretty little cuties, i love them,


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

their gorgeous, im sure you're so proud, lol, now you're hard work starts


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> their gorgeous, im sure you're so proud, lol, now you're hard work starts


don't i already know it  xx still, it'll be fun  xx

Thanks everyone for the comments, i hope the pics gave some of you a giggle too xxxx


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

They sure are lovely kittens, I love Maine Coons xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i've just checked out your site and signed your guestbook..great pictures


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Janice, i'll have a quick look in a bit  xxx

and thanks Michelle  xx


----------



## Madness (Mar 15, 2008)

cute cute cute..i love m


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

their great, lovely kitties x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Well you already know I think they're fab!!! (especially the blue tortie - sooo want one of those!!!)

Keep us all updated so we can see how they grow XX

FCL


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

These little fur balls are going to be proper little mischief makers 

Sue


----------

